

Canada’s oilsands are paving the way for driverless trucks and threats of layoffs - task_queue
http://www.calgaryherald.com/business/Canada+oilsands+paving+driverless+trucks+threat+layoffs/11118375/story.html

======
task_queue
Oilsands were sold to the public as an avenue to create high paying jobs and
to rejuvenate the economy.

800 high salary earners ($200k/yr avg) could be put out of work as their
profession is eroded and the public is shut out of what was supposed to be an
opportunity to stay in/bootstrap themselves into the middle class.

